# How do Florshiem Imperials compare with AE and Alden?



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a number of AE's and Aldens in different models. I see Florshiem Imperials mentioned alot, but have never tried a pair. How do they stack up quality-wise to the aforementioned brands in general?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Albeit a decent shoe...not even close, IMHO.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

If we are talking about the current, they are about two steps below AE and four with Alden. They are good beater shoes though. I wear them with my padded sole socks on random rotation days. The best place to get them aside from Ebay is the outlets. 

I have never tried Duckie Brown for Florsheim. I think they are overpriced for non-US made shoes. Any reviews for these too guys?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I wear them a lot, as I do Bostonians and Rockports (please, Cruiser if there is a time for you to make an appearance, do so now). They're exactly as Maximar describes, that is "beater" shoes.

But like a beater car or a beater suit (the kind you'd wear to a divorce hearing), they get you around and do the job sufficiently. 

I can't say they're my favorite. I've had some vintage cordovan shoes passed down from a relative, and they were a lot nicer, but I've since grown out of them. But if I only had 200 bucks to spare and was wanting to buy a shoe one could try on in the store and walk off at the same day with said pair, I'd wear Florsheims, especially the Imperials.

That said, why do you want them? Perhaps you should get some basic wingtips from another source and save money for a pair of PAs.

Thomas


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

With respect to the current Florsheim Imperials, I'd agree with cmacey. I've got a pair of Florsheim Imperial plain toe bluchers that are about two years old (made in India), and I've also examined the Imperial longwings in the store. The craftsmanship is solid, but the materials are palpably lesser than my Allen Edmonds. Neither the leather of the upper nor the sole ages or wears as well as my Allen Edmonds. Given my experience and knowing that it's pretty easy to buy Florsheim Imperials for less than 60% of the price of AE's, I would probably say they are worth about 60% as much. 

I also had some problems with my Florsheim insoles/midsoles crimping uncomfortably under the balls of my feet, but that may be because I didn't use shoe trees in them for the first few months. Other than that issue, I had no regrets with my purchase of Florsheim Imperials. Because it was a serious comfort issue, it has made me a little gunshy, but I'm still occasionally tempted by Imperials or Veblens, especially on sale.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Canadian said:


> But like a beater car or a beater suit (the kind you'd wear to a divorce hearing), they get you around and do the job sufficiently.


Divorce court judges don't care what your wear, they're just bean counters, "one for you, one for her, one for you, one for her." I say wear the best suit you have. Show her that she can't beat you down and what a debonair man she will be missing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...the distribution formula you cite seems largely dependent on the State in which the action is heard(?)! :crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the Imperial LWB and an unlined beefroll penny both made in India I purchased almost two years ago.

I had to size up 1/2 on the loafers but both are going strong.

AE's don't fit my feet as well but the craftmanship/materials are superior.

I don't own any Aldens.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IMHO AE's and Alden's are of comparable quality in terms of materials and construction. While AE seems to be developing a bit of an edge with regard to styling, Alden seems to have an advantage in terms of comfort, for those who keep their shoes on their feet for extended hours each day. Both AE and Alden are superior in terms of quality and comfort to todays India made Florsheims!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing the current Florsheims have going for them, IMO, is the style of the shoe. If it were anything but a longwing it wouldn't get a second look. Truly terrible shoes.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

Florsheim Imperials are comparable to J&M and Cole Haan, not really with Allen Edmonds/Alden. That said, for the price that you pay, you can get full grain uppers and (often) Goodyear welting on shoes for just over $100 (depending on the deal you find). Not a bad value from where I'm sitting. I think the pebble grain Kenmoors are still one of the most gorgeous shoes out there for under $500 (and they are well under $500). Calling Kenmoors "beaters," seems a little silly to me; but, to each his own....


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the current Kenmoor is right on the money, especially the pebble-grain variety-- the materials are solid (full-grain leather, welted, double sole, fully leather lined). AE might use a higher-grade leather, but I'm not sure how valuable that is for pebble-grain.

I'd love for someone to do a side-by-side pictorial, comparing the different shoes. It would be interesting to see how quantifiable is that quality difference. If given the choice, I'd go with AE or Alden because of their shoemaking reputations, but if you want a black pebblegrained LWB, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a new pair of Florsheims.

I've been searching for a pair of NOS burgundy LWBs and have come up empty handed so far. Eventually, I may give up and just buy a pair of Kenmoors.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI. I just called the AE factory and they said that their tent sale is this June.IMO, I would rather get an AE seconds than a first quality Imperial. Just stay away from the polished cobbler. 

I agree with Trip. The shape and style of current Kenmoors are what gunboats should be. Florsheim preserved the look but the materials and construction are @@@@ (my apologies Florsheim)


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a pair of very lightly worn made in India Florsheims recently. The styling and proportion was fine, but the creasing and look of the leather was certainly not on par with the more expensive shoes. Fair enough, because it is a cheaper shoe after all.

More thrifting experience here, but I have seen several pairs of black AE McAllisters which had a plastic-like coating over the leather. That can delaminate with age and is not attractive. Should never happen with shoes in that price range IMO.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I think comparing them to J&M and Cole Haan is pretty fair. I've had three pairs of Florsheim Imperial short wings in the last 10 years (I'm in medical sales so I wear them a good bit, rain or shine). They have held up pretty well and all have had heels and soles replaced with no issues. I'm pretty anal about polishing shoes so they probably didn't go more than 3-4 wearings without a coat of polish or two which probably helped with longevity. And I used shoe trees with them. I finally retired my first pair after five years (they had been resoled twice) because even though they still would take a great shine they just looked broken down. Considering I paid about $125 for them in 2001 and wore them 2-3 times a week for five years, I'd say I got my money's worth. 

Compared with my first pair of longwings, the Imperial short wings had a thinner sole and less of the gunboat look that longwings have. Then again, the shortwings are lighter.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a pair of 25 year old Florsheim Imperial double soled PTBs, made in Canada and purchased on sale in Toronto for around $150. They are black calf and still look great. I only wear them with grey or dark suits so they don't get a lot of wear and I'm sure they have many more years left. This was my first pair of quality shoes but that didn't stop me from buying lots of cheap crappy shoes that are either long gone or just not worn any more. Florsheim used to make some great shoes.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen the duckie brown variety in person? They look pretty good. And does anyone know if they're made offshore like the other florsheims?


----------

